# How to convince my partner!!



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Hehe he probably will read this, as he too is on the forum.. but anyway! 

Does any one have any tips as to how I can convince my partner to come with me on a trip.. 450 miles there, and 450 miles back. 8 hours each way. So a 900 mile jounrey, for over 16 hours of a day..

.. and I suppose the funny bit is.. it is only for a £50 animal!! (Which I wont write up just now, just incase I cant get him!!)

Am I crazy that I would travel that far, for that long.. for one little animal.

Obsessed? Enthusiatic? Dedicated? Or just plain crazy.. I have no idea.

Couriers you may think of- well I have already emailed 5 couriers, and the only one who could help, would have had to keep the animal for almost a week.. and I just couldnt risk that as the animal is so delicate.

Damn it.. being in Scotland is a total pain sometimes.

At least I drive...

:blush::flrt::lol2::blush:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

well what exactly is the pet?


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

yugimon121 said:


> well what exactly is the pet?


:blush: :flrt: A Jerboa :flrt::blush:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

id go too they are amazing


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ambyglam said:


> id go too they are amazing


 
And very hard to come by


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

you know.. i was just thinking... what kinda crazy person would travel that far for £50... and secondly... what the hell is a Jerboa??? Half gerbil have boa?? that cannot be...

anyway just googled it.... DRIVE THE 900 MILES!!!! lol.


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

Just show him the pictures :flrt:. They're so sweet


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

oh and to the Op's other half.... think of the thank you sex!!! lol....


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Hehe ... wish me luck asking him.. or maybe I will just show him this post ! 

Thankyou everyone :2thumb:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

If i had a car id be driving that far for a Jerboa definately! lol I was thinking of paying a courier for a 10 pound steppe lemming, itd probably come to around 60 pounds but be worth it. 
Its annoying being in Scotland though as you dont get the same lovely little critters here you get in England. 
GO i say!


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Dear Schroomy,

I know its your Birthday today (Happy Birthday!)... I bought you a nice Wii fit board, and gave you money for driving lessons.. so hopefully you are all happy and contented. I even baked you a birthday cake, with buttercream, jam, white icing, and piped icing on top! So all that effort.. hehe..

You asked me the other day about ideas for Christmas and my Birthday... well... you dont need to get me anything.. if you accompany me to Essex in the next day or so?! 

I would love you forever and ever... 

.. everyone else on here agrees I should go to get him.. 

.. he is even a pic on my desktop..

.. Pwetty pwease.... with a cherry on top....

Love you!! 

p.s. You have to reply to this post !:flrt:


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

although very cute that this animal is, you are barmy to say the least i think.
how much is the petty going to cost for that sort of journey plus snacks as ur going to need plenty ,could you not make a weekend of it and pick the critter up before heading back, as 16hr driving would be a night mare,and borring to say the least. 

just my 2 cents, id want it to be the only one in the country for that journey


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

trains a way quicker


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Have your tried Tarantulabarn?

Hehe I just googled Jerboa's too, they are adorable.....


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

slimeysnail said:


> Does any one have any tips as to how I can convince my partner to...


Threaten to withold nookie.


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

Wear the sexiest little lingerie you own,
Go "darling, come join me in the boudouirrrrrr" xD

Then after passionate kisses, when hes all hot and ready go,
" Iv got something on my mind... i dont think i can have intercourse, until... I confess, Do you care about my happiness, do you? DO YOU CARE? Well.. to make you happy, you need to make ME happy... im going to get a jerboa this weekend, accompany me or not. Upto you and how you cope being celibate."


^_^


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you're a gay couple; there's a chance he'll go with you.
if you're a woman; it'd probably take a lot more than you could ever imagine for a bloke to spend 9 hours with you in a car.. 9 hours, trapped... in a car with a woman nagging that you're going too fast, slow down, i need a wee, 'arrrrrrg you nearly hit that car 100 yards in front'... and then having to listen to 4.5 hours of 'awwwww he's so cute' 'oooh cutey wooty woo woo' on the way back..


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Lmao thanks for all the comments. 

Just to confirm, I am indeed female, and my partner is definitely male lol !! 

I am the one who has a full driving license, so the majority of the journey would be driven by me ... stopping for latte stops for my partner lmao. He nags me to stop at every services for his coffee stops !! He has a learner license so can drive a little way! 

Just to confirm also, that we are heading off tonight! 

So I am well and truly living up to being mad, crazy, and 100% barmy to say the least !! 

The train would cost over £150.. and I dare say I can do the jounrey much less than that for diesel costs. 

Many thanks for everyones comments.. watch this board for pics once we get back and he is settled !! :flrt:

I CANNOT WAIT !!!:whistling2:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Meko said:


> if you're a gay couple; there's a chance he'll go with you.
> if you're a woman; it'd probably take a lot more than you could ever imagine for a bloke to spend 9 hours with you in a car.. 9 hours, trapped... in a car with a woman nagging that you're going too fast, slow down, i need a wee, 'arrrrrrg you nearly hit that car 100 yards in front'... and then having to listen to 4.5 hours of 'awwwww he's so cute' 'oooh cutey wooty woo woo' on the way back..


Hehe it is actually 9 hours EACH way lmao.. so 16 hours nagging....


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

xvickyx said:


> Have your tried Tarantulabarn?
> 
> Hehe I just googled Jerboa's too, they are adorable.....


I did try Tarantulabarn, but the way I understood from them.. is that they would have to pick him up, and basically keep him for more than a few days until their run came to Scotland. Because of the delicate nature of Jerboas, I could not risk that.. I honestly would be pulling my hair out. I have heard horrow stories from people of Jerboas in transit breaking their legs and alsorts! So it just wasnt an option for couriers!


----------



## Schroomy (Jan 28, 2010)

*sigh* thanks everyone for aiding and abetting Snaily in getting her way :whip: i am now about to endure 9 hours sheer hell after several threats of no nookie..and sheer misery for the rest of my life i had no option in conceeding:devil:

I hope now she truly knows how much i love her lol but now i have bargaining
chip for the future when i want somthing lol this will be cast up :2thumb:

Schroom's


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

slimeysnail said:


> hehe it is actually 9 hours each way lmao.. So 16 hours nagging....


9+9=18?


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

No, 9+9=16, for extremely small values of 9


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Schroomy said:


> *sigh* thanks everyone for aiding and abetting Snaily in getting her way :whip: i am now about to endure 9 hours sheer hell after several threats of no nookie..and sheer misery for the rest of my life i had no option in conceeding:devil:
> 
> I hope now she truly knows how much i love her lol but now i have bargaining
> chip for the future when i want somthing lol this will be cast up :2thumb:
> ...


You are truely under the thumb :lol2:


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

Meko said:


> if you're a gay couple; there's a chance he'll go with you.
> if you're a woman; it'd probably take a lot more than you could ever imagine for a bloke to spend 9 hours with you in a car.. 9 hours, trapped... in a car with a woman nagging that you're going too fast, slow down, i need a wee, 'arrrrrrg you nearly hit that car 100 yards in front'... and then having to listen to 4.5 hours of 'awwwww he's so cute' 'oooh cutey wooty woo woo' on the way back..


:lol2: Actually completely true!

I think you get a sleeper train up there and back its less money and will be an adventure. He will go with you if he REALLY loves you  - say that he will go


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fab news, I will keep my eyes open for more of these amazing critters for you:flrt:


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

When do you get him?
Pics when you do! :2thumb:


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

Now I need to know - what type of Jerboa is he??? :mf_dribble:, although they are all weally cute!! I have just had my heart stolen by the long eared ones!!! :flrt:

But I cannot risk one in our house - too many snakes! too much risk. 

Just prepare yourself for 
"darling, you know we went all that way to get the jerboa...."
:lol2:


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

CollaredLizardGal said:


> But I cannot risk one in our house - too many snakes! too much risk.


Yeah, they do kinda look like a furry meatball on legs don't they?


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Kaouthia said:


> 9+9=18?


Lmao.. I was so excited, I couldn't even count !!! :blush:



Chromisca said:


> No, 9+9=16, for extremely small values of 9


I was thinking about the different ways we could have gone down, as one way was 8 hours, and one way was jsut over 9.. thats my excuse anyway!!:whistling2:


Jb1432 said:


> You are truely under the thumb :lol2:


Hehe of course he is.. but it just shows he loves me I suppose : victory:



loulou87 said:


> :lol2: Actually completely true!
> 
> I think you get a sleeper train up there and back its less money and will be an adventure. He will go with you if he REALLY loves you  - say that he will go


Hehe he did come with me.. so he must love me :flrt:



Shell195 said:


> Fab news, I will keep my eyes open for more of these amazing critters for you:flrt:


Oh please do... travelling to get this little guy has totally encouraged me to try and find him a friend or two.. or three :whistling2: Haha dont tell Schroomy that though!!!



vogelport said:


> When do you get him?
> Pics when you do! :2thumb:


We travelled down to Lincolnshire on Wednesday night, and then to Essex Thursday morning. Then back to Lincolnshire in the evning. Back to Edinburgh this morning!!



CollaredLizardGal said:


> Now I need to know - what type of Jerboa is he??? :mf_dribble:, although they are all weally cute!! I have just had my heart stolen by the long eared ones!!! :flrt:
> 
> 
> But I cannot risk one in our house - too many snakes! too much risk.
> ...


He was sold as a greater.. but I am positive he is indeed a Lesser Egyptian Jerboa. Jaculus Jaculus!

Dare I say it.. we have over 30 snakes in our house!! But my Pouched Rats, Rats, Skunks, Hedgehogs etc etc have never had a problem!



Kaouthia said:


> Yeah, they do kinda look like a furry meatball on legs don't they?


Lmao a furry a meatball!




So here I am... after travelling well over 950 miles to Exeter and back to Edinburgh, we have arrived safe and sound with my newest addition to our family!! 

I will create a new thread for him, as he totally deserves his own thread hehe. :flrt:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Ah, I had also better thank Schroomy (Chris) my amazing boyfriend, for accompanying me in the car.. on the long journey! So there we are.. a public thankyou.. and Schroomy... you've already had you're private thankyou lmao !! :lol2:


----------

